# DIY In-Line Micro-bubbler



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Got my order in today, but ended getting some fittings that wouldn't work. This is the updated parts list, but I would hold off until I get them in, just in case.

This is for 5/8" tubing (16/22mm eheim). If you have a smaller canister filter (12/16mm) you would need the 0705T.028 (5/8" to 1/2" reducer).
0710T.028 5/8"elbow (2) $.88
6030.010 1/2" Mazzi injector $22.05
5041N0.05 1/2" Ball Valve
1435.005 1/2" Female hose adapter (2)
0700T.195 1/2" Male hose adapter (2)

I'm going to see how much of this stuff you can get at a hardware store. I usually order from ryah herco, but I'm not sure if they are a wholesaler only? I just put a company name down and say "verbal" when they ask for a PO number.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

OK forgot to mention the TEE's on the last post,
1401.005 1/2" insert tee

Got all the parts in, going to test it out this weekend. Doesn't look very pretty.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, I really like how the Mazzi injector worked out. The tank gets showered with Co2. I'm scrapping the ball valve design, and like Tom recommended, adding another pump inline to my canister filter output. This setup will look cleaner, all you'll see is the Injector "Y" into the outlet pipe.

The ball valve cut too much flow from the canister. If anyone has any ideas on what kind of pump to select, let me know. Maybe like an eheim 1048 (80 gph @ 3' $50). Or a mag drive (160 gph @ 3', $40) to match my canister flow rate (eheim 2224, 184 gph). What effect does restricting the output on the pump have?

IUnknown - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, so I tested things out and I made a mistake by sizing the pump at the same flow rate as the canister filter. Mazzei's website states that the pressure difference needs to be at least 20%. So I returned the pump and replaced it for one that will do 600gph to hopefully create the difference in pressure. Now the other question I have, if the booster pump is doing 600gph and the filter is doing 200gph, would I place the intake for the booster pump on the outlet of the canister filter (like my diagram on the previous page) or on the intake of the canister filter? I guess I can test both options, keep the outlet flows separate, and see which method keeps the flow to both pumps stable.

Also the other mistake I made was that I put the injector right below the lillie pipe. Maybe I need to put it right after the pump like on Mazzei's diagram,

Mazzei Injector Corp. - Selecting an Injector


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I feel like a total idiot but what is this design for? Co2 misting? I must have missed a previous posting about this. Looks interesting though.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

DIY External In line diffuser. It's like putting those little glass diffuser that sits in the tank, out of the tank, with the same benefits.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't like diffusers because they waste a lot of CO2. Using a powerhead with the CO2 injected in it results in CO2 savings of at least 50% compared to a diffuser. But you have to have a powerhead in the tank - not too great of a design. 

The injector is an interesting solution but is the booster pump is a must?

Also as far as I know some pumps are made to work against pressure some are not. The ones that are not made to work with restricted pressure will just drop the flow out to some very low number. The pumps made to work with pressure will keep the flow about the same. But from what I've seen the pressure pumps come only in big flow numbers - hardly applicable for a 30 or even 50 gal. tank.

What brand pump did you get? 

I think it will be better to place the booster pump before the canister. That way any possible restriction of the inflow (through the canister) will not force the booster pump struggle to get enough fluid running.

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Niko, I've used a Co2 reactor for years. The only reason I'm testing this out is because of the whole barr misting debate. I'm still testing to see if my growth rates improve, but I've at least noticed increased pearling with my plants near the diffuser. Wether the pearling is helping with growth, I'll know in two more weeks (my rotala was averaging 3 weeks after a trim). If Co2 on the plant leaves helps them grow better, then I'm not worried about waste.

The booster pump is probably not the only way to go. There is a ton of information on protien skimmers, and I've been reading a lot. There are pumps that have special impellers that break up the bubbles. I don't know if you would get a bubble that is small enough. The smaller the bubble, the less surface area, and the more time it takes for the bubble to diffuse, and therefore can get Co2 moved all over the tank.

I think you are right about the pump. I'm going to try out this pump next,
SystemCooling.com

I've sent the following to Mazzei's engineering support for some help,



> I am trying to design an in line Co2 injection system for an aquarium. I am currently using model #287 with a eheim pump (2.2 PSI). I have not had any luck and I think I need a higher pressure pump. I am thinking about using the pump listed in this article which provides 4.8 PSI of pressure.
> SystemCooling.com
> Maybe I need to select a bigger injector for it to work? I can use either 1/2" or 3/4" sizes. Would I be better off with your model #784?
> Does a bigger injector require more pressure difference to work? The Co2 that I am injecting is under pressure, and I am looking for a really fine mist. I assumed that the 3/16" would give me the smallest bubbles, but I am not real sure about how venturi's work. I would like to write an article on my results, so any help would help.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

IUnknown;237937If Co2 on the plant leaves helps them grow better said:


> For a given total volume of CO2, the more bubbles you have, the faster the entire volume will dissolve. It's true that the surface area decreases with smaller bubbles, but the ratio between the volume of the bubble and the surface area in contact with the water increases, thus leading to increased total diffusion rate.
> 
> However, if you're trying out the Barr method in which you want undissolved CO2 on the surface of plants, you'd want bubbles small enough to be able to attach to the surfaces of the leaves, but not so small that they're almost instantaneously dissolved in the water, which is basically not feasible in an aquarium setting.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Round four of testing. So I received the PC pump and computer adapter and wired it up. The pump creates a lot of pressure, but what I noticed is that the venturi has to have very little pressure on the outlet side (so it has to be up high close to the outlet return). I got it to work finally, but not as well as my initial test using the canister filter. The mist seems like it might be too fine, so I am going with the 584-C model that the mazzei engineer recommended. I'll post another update next week.



> This pump is below our testing point of 5 psi of inlet pressure. Depending on you backpressure, which I'm assuming is low if you have the 287 working at 2 psi inlet pressure, you could possibly use a 584. Because this is below our testing points I can not tell you where exactly this will work but somewhere around 400 l/hr at 200-250 mbar is my assumption. You can get this model in either 3/4" (584) or 1/2" (584-C). If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I also went ahead and ordered the Euroreef needle wheel stuff. I figure if the bubbles are small enough with the needle wheels, people in general would use them more compared to a venturi. The models I found,

Sedra 3500

Oceanrunner 2700

Genx gx2400 (went with this one) 450 gpm @ 3', $40.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

So I got the injector in the mail that the engineer recommended. The new venturi worked out a lot better. I didn't even need the booster pump. I am just running the venturi in-line with the eheim filter. The hole in the venturi is probably about 1/4" diameter (I don't understand how that much water can flow through?). I was testing the venturi out with the ball valve setup like before, and even with the ball valve fully open I seemed to be getting just as much flow as when the water was only going through the venturi (so I guess the fitting loss on the venturi is equivalent to two 90 degree turns?). I played around with the booster pump, but it seemed like more trouble than it was worth and gave up. I'll update on things next week.

6030.021 | 0584-C GRPP | LQD INJ 1/2" MT BLK GRPP | $34.50


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I had the venturi hooked up with the booster pump and the eheim running at the same time and the Co2 tubing collapsed because it was sucking so much. With just the eheim filter it is just the right amount of flow. I'm surprised people haven't got more excited about the venturis. So far it's my favorite solution between reactors and glass diffusers. I'm going to work with the engineer at mazzie and get recommendations for different eheim models/ flow rates. The size of the mist doesn't distract and you don't have to ever clean it like a glass diffuser.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

A little update on the venturi. I've noticed that the bubbles may be too small. I was having better success with the glass diffuser in terms of plant pearling. I might setup the 1/4" Mazzei injector Co2 line to get a bigger bubble size. Maybe the smaller bubbles are being absorbed faster? Need to get things to disperse around the tank better, and under the leaves, so I can get that champaign effect out of the plants.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

niko said:


> I don't like diffusers because they waste a lot of CO2. Using a powerhead with the CO2 injected in it results in CO2 savings of at least 50% compared to a diffuser. But you have to have a powerhead in the tank - not too great of a design.
> 
> The injector is an interesting solution but is the booster pump is a must?
> 
> ...


how do you lose co2 when you use a diffuser I dont understand your comment, what you say about the powerhead is the exact same principle....not picking a fight....just want to know


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

well with the diffuser the bubbles are totally dissolved into the water, and they go to the surface and some Co2 escapes into the air.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I ditched the booster pump idea. With talking with the engineer, I was told that the injectors are designed to provide minimal loss in flow. So I went with the model that the engineer suggested for my flow/ head pressure configuration. I need to work with him to create a schedule so that people can select injectors depending on which pumps they pick (flow/ head pressure).

The trade off with the wasted Co2 is that the plants absorb the Co2 in gas form directly, increasing the rate of growth. Venturi's are probably similar to diffusers in terms of Co2 waste (although I wouldn't say it's 50%, maybe 25%?). Reactors are your best bet if you want to cut down on your Co2 waste (which is probably minimal). What actually makes a bigger difference is the use of a pH controllers, since your Co2 cycles on and off, half as much.



> Also as far as I know some pumps are made to work against pressure some are not.


That's right, so your better off using your canister filter which is engineered to work with back pressure (filter media, etc.). I'm running mine with an eheim 2224.


----------

